# question



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

I need some help with a reel... My neighbor has some reels for sale that he is getting rid of.. I'm not really knowledgable about penn spinning reels, but he has a penn spinning reel- its all metal, maybe a Z series, a 704 model? It has a bale, holds 12/15/20 lb line as well. just a little bit of painting missing...He is asking $50- is this a good deal, or would I be getting ripped off? here are some pics.










https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&...&th=1305cd852a95ef9c&attid=0.3&disp=inline&zw


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for size of pics- could a mod resize please? thanks for the help


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Dang, those Penn reels ain't worth a plug nickel. No seriously, the 704z' are fine reels. The condition determines the price. I would give 50 for one in really good condition. But not if it has pits, paint bulge, corrosion or all scratched up, or one that doesn't have a smooth retrieve.


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

*reel*

:laughing:are the pictures showing up? I'm at my work computer now and all I see is the dreaded red x :thumbup: if not, can i email someone the pics for them to post? I'm not even sure if the reel is a 704Z by the way- the screw placement looks a little different- but like I said, I know nothing about the older penn reels :laughing:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

To many variables if your not sure what kind the are. I would write the model #'s down an do a quick google on them. He might have some decent ones.


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

*reel*

Has anyone seen the pics I posted? Is that reel even a 704z?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

no pic


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

*reel*

Lastcast- can I email you the pics and you post them please? I have a Mac and I guess that is the reason they didn't show correctly? shoot me a pm if you wouldn't mine...


----------

